# Clutch



## dakotabmr (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone with a E 36 M3 turbo or SC'd car change out the clutch right away or are you replacing the clutch when worn with OEM or one of the other higher torque rated clutches as clutchmaster or F1??


----------



## cornercarver (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you removed the CDV? I removed mine this weekend when i installed the Rogue SSK and it makes a tremendopus difference.


----------

